# Carmageddon TDR 2000 problems... Help



## xibhael (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi there,

I recently bought myself carmageddon TDR 2000 but ever since I got it it's just been one issue after another. At first when i installed it, when I tried to run the game it came up with this annoying exception report. Which turned out to be because I was trying to run it on windows XP. So I was told to try and run it in win 95 or 98 compatibility mode. But when I try to load the game it comes up with this error message: TDR2000.ICD has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

It's getting really irritating. The game itself runs on direct3D and that's working fine and i have the latest directX software so i'm at a complete loss as to why this keeps happening. Uninstalling and re-installing did nothing. Neither did downloading an upgrade patch.

I don't know who else to ask about this, I've just been told to not bother with the game... but I really want to play it! Does anyone know what else I could do?

P.S. Sorry if something like this has been posted before. I did a search but found nothing.


----------



## Gog1985 (Oct 15, 2006)

I set it to microsoft windows 95 and clicked none of display settings and i got it too work.

It may help but oh well. You probably wont read this either i guess.  Maybe


----------

